

ISIS supporters send death threats to Twitter staff, co-founder Jack Dorsey - dimillian
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/2/8133133/isis-twitter-death-threats-jack-dorsey

======
nailer
This is an old threat that Twitter staff are aware of. Buzzfeed and the sites
that link to them are doing Isis' jobs for them by broadcasting the command.

~~~
Red_Tarsius
You're absolutely correct. _News source uses ISIS uses news source..._ : the
former spreads propaganda, the latter finds new stuff to fill the holes
between commercials.

We also know that many people have joined ISIS because of such stories of
bravado. _theverge_ should know better.

~~~
sremani
That is called media echo-chamber. It is hard work to verify and validate the
story and the sources, but its too easy to just refer the other guy in small
font and link.

------
Red_Tarsius
Their institution takes _Quran literalism_ to a whole new level, yet ISIS is
very hypocritical. Any food, clothes, house, weapon, computer they use/consume
is made by their enemy. They're spoiled children who play their worst
instincts off as a deeper belief.

~~~
espadrine
In all likelihood, they use russian weapons, chinese computers, indian clothes
and local food.

Are you expressing the inaccurate belief that everything in the world is made
in your country?

What Daesh does is not wrong because of the Quran. Saying it is implicitly
allows what they do if they weren't religious fundamentalists.

The biggest victims of Daesh are the countless members of the local
population. This ordeal is not about America, and so it does not make Daesh
hypocritical; just brutal, gruesome and totalitarian.

~~~
bstar77
"Are you expressing the inaccurate belief that everything in the world is made
in your country?"

This is a little passive aggressive, don't you think? ISIS' enemy is anyone
that embraces western culture. I don't think Red_Tarsius was referring to any
single country.

~~~
pcl
Additionally, they make extensive use of Twitter itself.

------
S_A_P
I just cant imagine what sort of upbringing could lead to a mass of people who
think that murder and war are the first and best options. This is a religious
war but their religion isnt islam, its violence.

~~~
cdahmedeh
The religion started in the atmosphere of war. That vibe leaks out into the
minds of Muslims of all kinds from moderate to the extremist even if it's
indirect.

I recall being taught about the victories of Islamic conquests through the
ages starting with the Muslim-Quraysh wars. In Islam, war is seen as a reality
of human existence, and as a valid means to deal with perceived injustice,
oppression, etc. Finally, martyrdom in Islam guarantees one into paradise...

The problem with Islam is that it's extremely malleable. You can pick and
choose your sources, scholars and books and have an Islam of your own. Each
one has their side, and accuses the other of taking things out of context, or
having an incorrect understanding. Some Muslims make heavy use of the No true
Scotsman fallacy.

The former allows one Muslim to basically slide on the scale, from a nominal
Muslim to an member of ISIS. You just need someone convincing enough to show
you a few prophetic traditions, sound charismatic enough and revive your faith
in the religion.

~~~
wambotron
>The problem with Islam is that it's extremely malleable. You can pick and
choose your sources, scholars and books and have an Islam of your own. Each
one has their side, and accuses the other of taking things out of context, or
having an incorrect understanding. Some Muslims make heavy use of the No true
Scotsman fallacy.

What religions don't have this issue? Using the most popular religion in the
US, Christianity has hundreds, if not thousands, of branches that all say they
have the "right" version of things, and everyone else is at least slightly
wrong.

I'd say it's an argument against any/all religion, really. They can all be
devolved into a message of hate and violence.

~~~
markyc
with the small print that according to their respective writings, muslim
apostates or non-muslims are to be killed, while christian apostates are to be
met with love and kindness (bless thy enemies, turn the other cheek, love thy
neighbour, etc)

------
seren
This is the first example I can remember of a "War on a Service". But likely
not the last.

------
bluedino
I would seriously be worried if I were in their shoes after the attacks in
Paris.

~~~
venomsnake
I would not. The Charlie Hebdo attacks were other beer. Plotting an attack on
a isolated continent is much harder than in country in which you have 10% of
the population willing to at least listen to you.

To organize attack on US soil you need to traffic people trough the border,
make them get supplies inside US and deal with the generally more aggressive
corp sec in US than in EU.

~~~
pimlottc
> The Charlie Hebdo attacks were other beer.

Is "other beer" an expression in some language?

